# Alum Creek Guides: Muskie and Smallies



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

Really been looking at a chance to get out on Alum but the problem is I only got a Yak. Was looking for any suggestions on Guides or anyone that could guide me in the right direction. Even if your not a guide I am always willing to compensate for someone's time especially fill up the gas!


----------



## muskiemike423 (Oct 6, 2010)

Redoctober said:


> Really been looking at a chance to get out on Alum but the problem is I only got a Yak. Was looking for any suggestions on Guides or anyone that could guide me in the right direction. Even if your not a guide I am always willing to compensate for someone's time especially fill up the gas!


Get ahold of John Blue. He is the expert on muskies on Alum Creek.


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

muskiemike423 said:


> Get ahold of John Blue. He is the expert on muskies on Alum Creek.


Is that his user name on here? Been trying to make it the the muskie club in sunbury but the last few Tuesday inhavnt been able to make it


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

muskiemike423 said:


> Get ahold of John Blue. He is the expert on muskies on Alum Creek.


I don't know why you said this. He's a great guy and a really good musky fisherman. Though, so far as I know he doesn't have an account on this site, and he isn't a guide. 

You have muskie in your username. Yet, you didn't offer to help. Interesting.

Redoctober feel free to pm me for some advice on Alum.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Red, please contact me. I can help. It's seems they are waking up. 3 in the boats yesterday. I can shorten your learning curve. 

Unlike the post above from critter, I will attempt to help you verse bashing other members....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Earthworms said:


> Red, please contact me. I can help. It's seems they are waking up. 3 in the boats yesterday. I can shorten your learning curve.
> 
> Unlike the post above from critter, I will attempt to help you verse bashing other members....


It seems you have a problem with my post. I did offer help, and I didn't bash anyone. Good luck to you on the water.


----------



## CodyFuller (Aug 17, 2018)

Earthworms said:


> Red, please contact me. I can help. It's seems they are waking up. 3 in the boats yesterday. I can shorten your learning curve.
> 
> Unlike the post above from critter, I will attempt to help you verse bashing other members....


Earthworms how may I get in touch with you I’m in central Ohio looking to maybe do some Muskie fishing


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Cody pm sent


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Earthworms said:


> Cody pm sent


That’s nice of you to help someone out!!!!!


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Im not any help with Muskie or Smallies, but I have a Kayak and fish every sunday if you want to try out my spots.


----------



## glassbb6646 (Jul 5, 2012)

Got 1 on my last 2 trips trolling over by Cheshire road use any 5 inch shad looking bait fire tiger has been good but the bite is still hit and miss the cliffs going north on the west side are also good. I have been musky fishing for over 35 years and this site still blows me away all of the true musky fisherman and woman love to help and love to see the fish get put back in un harmed and we have always been this way you all that are pro,s on the local lakes but will not just tell the man what to do blows me away I will tell you the spot what I was using and how I got it. Alum creek lake boss shad,tuff shad and sisson trolling humps in front of the beach Cheshire road area and cliffs I'm the west side heading to 36 now you know my spots you all show me some fish... That why I fell in love with fishing for musky we help each other and its alsome when we see one get caught and gets me fired up to go out and try again. Sorry about the rant.fish of a thousand cast.....


----------



## hertel.11 (Mar 21, 2015)

What is a good speed to troll for musky in the fall?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Caught this little guy few weeks ago. 5 mins into trolling. In front of the beach.
How ya been redoctober? Long time no see


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

hertel.11 said:


> What is a good speed to troll for musky in the fall?


I like 3.5 to 4 mph.


----------

